# GPU-Z v0.1.0 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## cool_recep (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep!

Hope you have no probs with the new version but sh*t happens you know...

Mine is here:








Post bugs here for version 0.1.0 PLEASE POST PICTURES!

Download Here

Revision History

    * Added preliminary support for Intel
    * Added Shader Model readout
    * Fixed ATI RV6xx clocks reading
    * Fixed report submission on Windows XP 64-bit
    * When submitting a bug report, a problem description is required.
    * Improved ATI BIOS reading code
    * Shortened BIOS string to fix window in some instances
    * Added end ellipses to certain display fields
    * Fixed crashes when using NVAPI
    * Fixed lost handles when using NVAPI
    * Fixed memory type detection for G84, G86, G92
    * Improved NVIDIA BIOS reading code
    * Subvendor BFG Tech now correctly named
    * Numerous adjustments to pipe/shader configurations on both ATI and NVIDIA

---------------------
Greetings from Turkey
Türkiye'den Selamlar
---------------------


----------



## anonymous_user (Nov 3, 2007)

6600GT detection is still not correct


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2007)

My ATi 9800 is good for shader model 9!!!   Talk about future proof!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 3, 2007)

doesnt show my clocks correctly when overclocked should be 920 core and 1100 mem


----------



## ksfung (Nov 3, 2007)

*crash*

my system dell xps m1210 cannot run gpu-z 0.1.0 properly
intel core 2 duo 1.83ghz
2gb ddr2 667 ram
nvidia geforce go 7400
windows vista home premium

since 1st version till not cannot run


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 3, 2007)

It says my cards are running DDRX for memory. in .0.0.9 it read correctly(GDDR3)


----------



## NetSoerfer (Nov 3, 2007)

On my notebook, starting GPU-Z v0.1.0 results in a black display, but Windows continues to operate. Pressing the power button will gracefully shut it down.

I'm using a lenovo ThinkPad Z61m with a Radeon Mobile X1400, Vista Business SP1 v.275 32bit, and ATI Catalyst 7.10 (modded to work with Radeon Mobile).

If you need any more information, let me know, I'll be glad to supply it.


----------



## xtoch3x (Nov 4, 2007)

in windows vista 64bits gpu-z do not detect enable sli


----------



## revin (Nov 4, 2007)

Still don't I.D. my Rev.3 7800GS Bliss+ correctly, 
 Should be:
--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ AGP 8x: Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP
BIOS Version 5.71.22.12.03
GPU Code Name G71GSAGP
PCI Device 10DE-00F5 / 10B0-0801
Transistors 278 million
Process Technology 90 nm
Die Size 196 mm2
Bus Type AGP 8x @ 8x
Memory Size 512 MB
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain) 501 MHz (original: 500 MHz)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain) 501 MHz (original: 500 MHz)
GPU Clock (ROP Domain) 501 MHz (original: 500 MHz)
RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 20
TMU Per Pipeline 1
Vertex Shaders 7 (v3.0)
Pixel Shaders 20 (v3.0)
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v9.0c
Pixel Fillrate 10020 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate 10020 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type GDDR3
Bus Width 256-bit
Real Clock 702 MHz (DDR) (original: 700 MHz)
Effective Clock 1404 MHz
Bandwidth 43.9 GB/s

nVIDIA ForceWare Clocks:
Standard 2D GPU: 450 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz
Low-Power 3D GPU: 500 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz
Performance 3D GPU: 501 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz


----------



## reilar (Nov 4, 2007)

xtoch3x said:


> in windows vista 64bits gpu-z do not detect enable sli



Nor it does in Win XP Pro.


----------



## fr3ze (Nov 4, 2007)

Same Problem with the Black screen after starting gpu-z on a laptop.
It shuts off the backlight, windows still running and responding.

I`m using WinXP SP2 via Bootcamp on a Macbook Pro, Catalyst 7.7 on X1600 Mobility

0.0.9 and earlier version worked fine.


----------



## NetSoerfer (Nov 4, 2007)

fr3ze said:


> Same Problem with the Black screen after starting gpu-z on a laptop.
> It shuts off the backlight, windows still running and responding.
> 
> I`m using WinXP SP2 via Bootcamp on a Macbook Pro, Catalyst 7.7 on X1600 Mobility
> ...



Yup, it's the backlight. Nicely observed


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 5, 2007)

System Menu -> Create Dump shows the about window.


----------



## dwax (Nov 5, 2007)

Froze up my system!! Went back to v 009


----------



## Punisher! (Nov 5, 2007)

I confirm the bug I reported with version 0.9.0:



Punisher! said:


> Sometimes it HARD-FREEZED my rock solid PC when other Hardware monitoring software opened (I had CoreTemp + 3 CPU-Z + Orthos Running).



Just happened another time... I don't know if it is linked but it happens always when:
- I open CPU-Z
- I change resolution (from 1024 to 1280 for example)
- I try to open GPU-Z
=> HARD-SYSTEM FREEZE (this time I had stopped the Prime95 tester, so it is not that).


----------



## R350np (Nov 5, 2007)

Driver-Version is shown as Forceware 0.00.


----------



## SiXx` (Nov 5, 2007)

Getting Closer but still not right 






I'm not sure about default clock but shouldn't it read 450/660? or Does GPU-Z list default clock that came on the card (cause mine is factory overclocked)?

One other thing but when you validate the card, and it gives you the blue text for the link as if it were a hyper link and cursor changes too but it doesn't do anything :S
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/abbmv


----------



## YURETS (Nov 6, 2007)

ATI RAGE PRO BUG:






On Start Program bug:


----------



## Machak90 (Nov 6, 2007)

i have also problems with gpu-z. my memory shown as 800 ddr *2=1600mhz
on x1650pro 256mb ddr2 @600/800
except duble bandwith all is ok.


----------



## Rechner-Tester (Nov 8, 2007)

I can confirm the "turning of backlight on Laptop" bug.

Details:
GPU-Z: 0.1.0
Lenvo ThinkPad T60 2007ZT6
GPU: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, 128MB
ATI Display Driver: 8.383.1.1.3-070621a2-050878c-lenovo (latest lenovo driver)
Catalyst Control Center: 2.007.0719.2202

Same as above: only backlight is turned of, LCD is still working, Windows working normally.
exiting GPU-Z and/or changing brightness doesn't turn backlight on. Restart will help.

My be this is only an problem with Ati-Chips? I think some reports of users with Laptops with nvidia/intel chips may be helpful.

Keep on the good work guys 

Rechner-Tester


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2007)

still shows the G71 7800GS as G70


----------



## ccleorina (Nov 13, 2007)

I was run good on my old Sapphire HD2600XT


----------

